# Riding at Robbers Cave



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

Dang! I am SO jealous! I only live a couple of hours from there. We went camping there when the girls were little, and are always talking about going back. 

One of these days....! (I've been saying that for how long, now? :0) )


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

Awesome! haha, that was my first time to go. Though we actually never went and saw the 'cave' haha. 

You should definitely go back! My freind said the foilage won't be like that for much longer, maybe a week and it won't be as pretty =] Here are a few more I didn't get uploaded because of class: ((Dee, I just realized that you and all your animals names begin with 'D' too!!))























































I am so lucky to know my friend Len. He has an awesome truck and horse trailer! I just have 14ft stock bumper pull, but he has a tack room and everything!


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

I didn't realize until I set up my "sig" that all my animal's names began with D - it was a total accident!

Dancer and DJ came with names already!


----------



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

That is too funny xD


----------

